# Ben, Red Fell Terrier, DOB 15/4/2004  Wakefield, West Yorkshire



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ben, Red Fell Terrier, DOB 15/4/2004  Godstone, Surrey


*Homing Requirements: *Ben requires a family who can management him outside as he isn't dog fluent as many terriers aren't; he ideally needs to live in a low dog density area. Excellent and proven with children.

*His Story: *Ben has always lived with his family and has grown up alongside 'his' children. The family find they do not have the time for him any more since a new baby came along and they are now moving house  they are being honest and thinking of his needs. Ben is neutered and vax'd. Ben is in his own home in West Yorkshire but will be coming into kennel in Gatwick, West Sussex.

*Advert: * Ben is an excellent Fell Terrier but people do have to be up for a Fell Terrier as they are naturally working dogs and can need support in meeting other dogs are are not for cats or small furries usually. Ben will need a secure 6' paneled fenced garden and front door/back gate management. Ben lives in the heart of his family, sleeps in the kitchen and enjoys free access with all the children and their friends.

Ben is a Red Fell Terrier and no doubt from working roots. He has always lived with children in a well-disciplined young family. He has very good people skills. A terrier person may be able to unpack his dog skills but we are told he isn't fluent with other dogs and gets excitable.

Please visit Bens thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Ben Red Fell Terrier DOB 15/4/2004 Wakefield WYorks OwnHome to find out if he is still available and for fuller details.



If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates please visit our forum and you will find listed the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: This ad has been posted by Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue. We are a registered charity (No. 1139407) and our work involves finding unwanted dogs their life long homes. We currently have approx. 100+ dogs under our wing. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ben is coming to terms with kennel life and all the attention he is getting! SarahK and I fought for cuddles on Saturday and Ben lapped them up!

[Reckon I won't tell her next time I'm at the kennels if Ben is still there!]

My kinda guy ... our kinda guy!























Ben is available for foster until his forever home comes along.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A few more pics of Ben ...









Ben wading into the stream









Giving my camera a wash









In the sun




























Ben is still available to foster until his forever home comes along.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ben is now in boarding kennels near Godstone in Surrey. He would really benefit from a foster offer while he waits for his home to come along.

If anyone is able to help Ben by offering him a foster place, can they please complete our foster questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

Thank you


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Having run out of tennis balls, Craig decided to test Ben's fitness by taking him on a run through the woods. They managed 5 miles with Ben running alongside on a short lead. 9 years old? Surely there must be some mistake!

Video : Ben enjoying a well deserved treat after his run

and now for ... zzzzzzz's


Ben is still available for adoption.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Ben's fosterer:

"Due to work commitments, today is Bens last day with us in foster care and, sadly, we have to take him back to kennels.

For the 3 weeks he has been with us, Ben has been a wonderful house companion with a great, playful personality and a warm, loving and protective character. Having spent some 2 months in kennels, Ben arrived tired, thin and down at heart. Ben needs love and companionship. His time in foster has perked him up and given Ben back his confidence and a spring in his step. We really hope someone is reading this who will embrace Ben into the heart of their family  be it a single person, a couple or a family and ideally as an only dog.

It saddens me deeply that dog owners make life style choices that exclude their pets. How devastated Ben must have been then to find himself hundreds of miles from home and outside the familiar and loving environment he knew for so long.

Terrier Rescue has been marvelous in assisting Ben on his journey to find another chance and the loving and inclusive home he so deserves.
Farewell Ben."




Ben was lucky enough to find another foster home. He is still waiting for his forever home! Could you adopt Ben?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ben is still available for adoption  if you are interested in offering Ben a home please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/


----------

